# Sunroof Not Closed Correctly?



## wiltedjoint (Jun 6, 2015)

Not sure but I think my sunroof is not closed correctly the front is flush but the back is is recessed. Anyone know if this is correct. I forgot to mention that it opens and closes no problem.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The sunroof glass is adjustable to become level with the sheet metal.
From inside the car, roof closed, you can see 4 torx type screws installed horizontally at four corners of the glass frame.
In this case, loosen the left and right screws at the rear and push the glass up (gently) to become level with the roof.
Resecure the screws.......thats all there is to it.

Rob


----------



## wiltedjoint (Jun 6, 2015)

Does getting to the screws require me to remove anything?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

wiltedjoint said:


> Does getting to the screws require me to remove anything?


Nope.....get in the car and look up.

Rob


----------



## wiltedjoint (Jun 6, 2015)

I'll do this first thing tomorrow morning. thank you, sir.


----------



## wiltedjoint (Jun 6, 2015)

Robby said:


> Nope.....get in the car and look up.
> 
> Rob


So, I actually had to remove the rubber strips to get to the screws. When i loosened them, the glass didn't move at all when I pushed upwards. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Open your sunroof and make sure there's nothing blocking the rear of the opening.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

wiltedjoint said:


> So, I actually had to remove the rubber strips to get to the screws. When i loosened them, the glass didn't move at all when I pushed upwards. Did I do something wrong?


Take a photo with your finger on what you loosened so I can be sure you are accessing the correct fastener(s).

Rob


----------



## wiltedjoint (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

wiltedjoint said:


> View attachment 247345
> 
> 
> View attachment 247353


Won't move unless the roof is closed......you should be able to see that the frame is slotted where the bolt passes through for this purpose.

Although a different car, I had to do this most recently on wifes new Trax (misalignments make me nuts too so I sing from the pew as you).
I think I've done the adjustment on four of my five last new cars.

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Thinking further......remove one of the screws to verify there is still remaining adjustment......might already be at the end of available travel.

Rob


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

Can you get it to fully close with short presses of the switch? I don't have the service manual but on most sunroof controllers there's often a re-learn procedure that runs through an open-closing sequence to learn the limit of travel and where it needs to be closed. If it's been working and suddenly stopped closing by that much (looks to be off by about half inch from closing) I'd be hesitant to try adjusting the glass where it attaches to the rail brackets. That's usually for tiny adjustments and not something where it isn't closing all the way.


----------



## wiltedjoint (Jun 6, 2015)

Robby said:


> Thinking further......remove one of the screws to verify there is still remaining adjustment......might already be at the end of available travel.
> 
> Rob


It's a it's furthest point so I'm not able to lift it at all.


----------



## wiltedjoint (Jun 6, 2015)

blackbird said:


> Can you get it to fully close with short presses of the switch? I don't have the service manual but on most sunroof controllers there's often a re-learn procedure that runs through an open-closing sequence to learn the limit of travel and where it needs to be closed. If it's been working and suddenly stopped closing by that much (looks to be off by about half inch from closing) I'd be hesitant to try adjusting the glass where it attaches to the rail brackets. That's usually for tiny adjustments and not something where it isn't closing all the way.


The final position can't be controlled by the switch, just the opening and closing (sliding back and forth). When it reaches the closed position, it tilts into the final place and that it where it's off. I called a place called 'sunfroofdoctor.com' and he told me to open it blah, blah, blah and hold the switch for 10 sec blah, blah,blah but it did nothing.

Keep in mind that A. I've hardly ever used the sunroof. B. I just notice this recently and C. Other than it being off an 1/8 of an inch, it works perfectly fine.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

He was probably talking you through the very common reset procedures. I was just looking at the owner's manual for the first get assuming that's what you have to jog my memory which controls they had. There's the button that controls the sliding open and closed and the other button for the tilt/vent feature.

Like a lot of the GMs of the era, it has the first detent (partial press) of the switch manually slides open and closes, but a fully press is the express (auto) open and close. With the sunroof slid open, if you press and hold the closed button does it still stop in the same place? After it's closed like shown in your picture, if you press and hold the slide closed button does it move at all? Can you use the tilt/vent button to get it to close the rest of the way. If you open it in tilt/vent mode and press close, does it also return to that same position?



Here's the service procedures.


> _*Sunroof Control Module Programming and Setup*_
> 
> When replacing the sunroof motor/control module, the sunroof motor/actuator initialization/teach procedure must be followed.
> 
> ...


The first picture you posted shows the rear edge of the sunroof handing down below the metal lip. If you leave it like that, when it rains the water flows into the sunroof drain channels and I'm surprised the drain tubes haven't clogged and water leaked into the car's interior. It would also be a lot of wind noise. It's worth checking if the screws that hold the glass to the frame came loose but as mentioned earlier that looks like way too way out of the adjustment range which is why I'd suspect the sunroof's controller isn't programmed or working correctly and thinks that's the closed position.


----------



## Muchodringo (Oct 11, 2020)

Hello all,

has this issue been solved? I recently noticed the exact same behaviour from my Cruze sunroof, not closing entirely. Could OP please confirm the solution to this problem? Thanks


----------



## Muchodringo (Oct 11, 2020)

blackbird said:


> He was probably talking you through the very common reset procedures. I was just looking at the owner's manual for the first get assuming that's what you have to jog my memory which controls they had. There's the button that controls the sliding open and closed and the other button for the tilt/vent feature.
> 
> Like a lot of the GMs of the era, it has the first detent (partial press) of the switch manually slides open and closes, but a fully press is the express (auto) open and close. With the sunroof slid open, if you press and hold the closed button does it still stop in the same place? After it's closed like shown in your picture, if you press and hold the slide closed button does it move at all? Can you use the tilt/vent button to get it to close the rest of the way. If you open it in tilt/vent mode and press close, does it also return to that same position?
> 
> ...


Ok, instructions are perfectly correct and solved my problem. Only thing to do is NOT push and hold the button alla the way (automaticclose) but half press it (manual close) and the reset and recalibration takes place. Thanx mate!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2021)

Same issue with my sunroof too. I didnt got how to fix this issue. Can somebody please elaborate. Do we need to first hold the close button (automatic) until the sunroof is completely closed and them half press (manual) the close button?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2021)

Muchodringo said:


> Ok, instructions are perfectly correct and solved my problem. Only thing to do is NOT push and hold the button alla the way (automaticclose) but half press it (manual close) and the reset and recalibration takes place. Thanx mate!


Same issue with my sunroof too. I didnt got how to fix this issue. Can somebody please elaborate. Do we need to first hold the close button (automatic) until the sunroof is completely closed and them half press (manual) the close button?


----------

